# Biete: Softing CAN-Bus Karte



## compu-matic (12 April 2011)

Ich biete die folgende Karte an:

Softing CAN-Bus-Interface-Karten mit Microcontroller (aktiv) 

     Bestellnummer: CAN-AC1-PCI                   (Kanalzahl : einkanalig ; Schnittstelle : PCI)

  Aktive, einkanalige CAN-Bus-PCI-Interface-Karte zum Anschluss eines PCs  an ein CAN-Netzwerk. Die Karte eignet sich sowohl für Steuerungs- und  Visualisierungsaufgaben wie auch für Parametrier- und  Analyseanwendungen.  
   Funktionsumfang  


aktive Karte mit eigenem Mikrocontroller
CAN-API, optional CANopen-API
lokale Pufferung und Vorverarbeitung
hohe Performance, entlastet den PC von zeitkritischen Aufgaben
Übertragungsrate bis 1Mbit/s
schaltbarer Busabschluß onboard
gleiches API für alle Formfaktoren
Basis für leistungsfähige Applikationen und Analysewerkzeuge
Treiber für Windows 7, Vista, XP, 2000, Linux-Treiber für Kernel 2.6 als kostenloser Download
folgende Echtzeitumgebungen werden unterstützt:
Ardence RTX für Windows XP/2000
Windows CE.NET 4.0, 4.1, 4.2 und 5.0
Windows Embedded CE 6.0
 
kostenloses CANopen Master API "LeanCANopen"


Die Karte ist NEU und OVP!

Preis: 370,00EUR inkl. Versand 
(Neupreis: netto 540,00EUR)

Verkauf erfolgt von privat.


----------



## compu-matic (20 April 2011)

Preis Update!


----------

